# Nature Valley Protein Bars



## khskel (Jun 22, 2017)

Half price when I popped into Tesco today


----------



## Amigo (Jun 22, 2017)

khskel said:


> Half price when I popped into Tesco today



Are you reading my mind khskel? I've just had a salted caramel one and commented that they're nice but a bit pricey. And then your great advice popped up! I'll stock up!


----------



## khskel (Jun 22, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Are you reading my mind khskel? I've just had a salted caramel one and commented that they're nice but a bit pricey. And then your great advice popped up! I'll stock up!


I'd just run out myself.......I can't bring myself to pay full price


----------



## Copepod (Jun 22, 2017)

Good news. Will stock up. I got a few samples last summer, working on an adventure race based at Exeter University. I told the representative that the only bad thing about volunteering at London Olympics was the dry crunchy Nature Valley muesli bars.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 23, 2017)

My local corner shop had them in singally at the moment price marked at 85p but on offer at 2 for  £1  x


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 23, 2017)

I'll have to stock up when I go at the weekend.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 23, 2017)

Just had a look at the Tesco website they are on offer till the 11th July so stock up while you can lol x
Edited to July as Sue pointed out I'd said June  x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 23, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Just had a look at the Tesco website they are on offer till the 11th June so stock up while you can lol x



Do you mean July?


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 23, 2017)

Ooh, I lurrrve these Protein Bars - so tasty!


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 23, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Do you mean July?


Oops  haha yes thank you  x


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 29, 2017)

Are these a good snack to have as a diabetic? Im recently diagnosed and still a bit unsure what i should and shouldnt be eating or should i say what i can and cant have lol


----------



## Copepod (Jun 30, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Are these a good snack to have as a diabetic? Im recently diagnosed and still a bit unsure what i should and shouldnt be eating or should i say what i can and cant have lol


There are no absolute shoulds / shouldn'ts. It's best to start reading nutritional labels to compare between products - in this case, muesli / cereal bars. For most people, carbohydrate, not just sugar, content is key value. For people who need to reduce, or not increase, body weight, calories are also important.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 30, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Are these a good snack to have as a diabetic? Im recently diagnosed and still a bit unsure what i should and shouldnt be eating or should i say what i can and cant have lol


As far as snack bars go they are one of the lower carb/ sugar ones x


----------



## Lydia1960 (Jul 4, 2017)

Does anyone have a recipe for making cereal bars or equivalent? Would be healthier, one imagines, than shop brought ones...?


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 5, 2017)

G


Lydia1960 said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for making cereal bars or equivalent? Would be healthier, one imagines, than shop brought ones...?


Gold it there are a few recipes although you will find that quite a lot of them call for dates to be used to hold the mix together etc nature valley protein ones aren't actually too bad as rather than having cereal it's soy protein crispies used which are lower carb the bars are just under 10g carbs each x


----------



## Lydia1960 (Jul 5, 2017)

Gold it? Checked online but couldn't find this website? The nature valley protein bars seem to have the right ratio of ingredients in them, but it would be nice, and probably cheaper, even more edible, to bake the recipes myself...


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 5, 2017)

Lydia1960 said:


> Gold it? Checked online but couldn't find this website? The nature valley protein bars seem to have the right ratio of ingredients in them, but it would be nice, and probably cheaper, even more edible, to bake the recipes myself...


Sorry meant Google it x


----------



## Lydia1960 (Jul 5, 2017)

Yep. Did so. Quite a few to choose from and, presumably, without all the trans fat etc to be found in shop cereal bars.... thanks for the suggestion..


----------

